# Best place for Mediterranean weather but not humid?



## sweetpea1602 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi,

Just currently researching the possibility of moving to Australia (on a business visa) and one of my questions is about the weather, can anyone help with this scenario, would love Mediterranean weather, not humid but to live relatively close to a city (1/2 hours drive) (small or large) which is child friendly. 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi sweetpea1602, 

Welcome to the forum. 

What sort of size city? I know you mentioned small or large but some cities can be quite small. I live in Mt Gambier which is the second largest city in South Australia, but it has a population of 25,000 people which would be a town by UK standards. 

South Australia has Mediterranean weather if you stay around Adelaide or further south - too far north and you'll hit hotter temperatures. 

You can check the current weather (and history for the past 3 months) at:
South Australia weather forecast and Bureau of Meteorology warnings

At the moment we're in a heat wave which is breaking all records..... 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

We are having a heatwave in VIC too.....Thursday the temp in the garden reached 49.1......

Dolly


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

The Beachside suburbs of Sydney have that sort of climate. Do not go in the west of Sydney, they can vary +8C in summer from the beachside suburbs and we're talking a distance of only 30-50 kms. 

So far no heatwave here, been 30 or less for the last 7 days (beachside suburbs). In the West is has reached 40.



sweetpea1602 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just currently researching the possibility of moving to Australia (on a business visa) and one of my questions is about the weather, can anyone help with this scenario, would love Mediterranean weather, not humid but to live relatively close to a city (1/2 hours drive) (small or large) which is child friendly.
> 
> Thanks for any help!


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

ordinarily Melbourne has a mediterranean climate, when there's not the worst heatwave in a century, that is.

The further north you go the more it seems to become humid, so somewhere like Adelaide or Melbourne would work, or even Tassie which is a bit cooler but I'm sure in the summer it's probably nice.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Totally avoid QLD


----------

